# Anybody else live in Ridgecrest, CA?



## spunjin (Feb 5, 2011)

The title says it all. I moved to Ridgecrest, CA last July and have been setting up shop in my 2-car garage. 
I'm looking for a friend to work with and share skills. I have a local source for wood (mostly 8/4 natural edge figured maple and walnut in the 24"-36" long and 12-18" wide range) and milling.
So if you live in Ridgecrest let me know. Maybe we can meet up some time and share ideas on current projects.


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

Hello,
Really nice to see someone on the site from Ridgecrest. Maybe we could meet up some day. I'm about to restart the wood shop. I had to take a few miserable years off.


----------



## spunjin (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in the process of my shop layout. I just added an 8" jointer and 14" bandsaw. Now I need to make some cabinets and get the dust collection set up for the new machines. So when I get the shop ready and cleaned up lets get together some time.


----------



## CLC (Oct 29, 2014)

I came to Ridgecrest in 1959, 4 years in the Navy. I have been on base for 30+ years. I have a woodshop at home but now i"m out of room. I started IWVCLC OR Indian Wells Valley Community Learning Center, or CLC. Open to the Community is a wood shop, metal shop, Ceramic shop, Textile shop (sewing), Computer shop, Robotics shop. and a Store to support the Learning Center. We are very close to opening the doors. 
This is a Community Shop, if you live in the Ridgecrest area and would you like to be apart of it, let me know.
Go to IWVCLC.COM


----------



## spunjin (Feb 5, 2011)

CLC, I am thrilled to see this is opening soon. Please keep me posted and I will check the site regularly. Where will the facility be located? Will you be needing help in the wood shop?


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Just moved from Ridgecrest about two years ago. I was there for eight years but finally found a way out, haha. I had my shop there for a few years before moving. There's not a lot of options for wood in town other than Home Depot. Thought I do miss their selection of redwood. If you pick through the boards you can find some with nice figure. I know a few local woodworkers in the area but none are LJ's. Not sure where you're moving from or how familiar you are with the LA area but there's a real nice lumber store down in Riverside called Reel Lumber I use to use quite a bit. They had a great selection. There's also a Rockler in Ontario. Both are a couple hour drive but you're in Ridgecrest now so you better get use to that!


----------



## spunjin (Feb 5, 2011)

I have accounts with Reel Lumber and Peterman Lumber. Tom at Reel Lumber is a good guy. He asks about my family when I come in to get my sticks.


----------



## CLC (Oct 29, 2014)

This post seems to me for Ridgecrest. We at CLC will be calling a meeting. If you are interested you can call AT 760-793-1980. Work days after 4:30

Thanks
CLC


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

CLC, probably not a good idea to post your phone number on an internet forum =\


----------



## CLC (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the interest…


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

This CLC sound great. I'm very interested.


----------

